# SOOOOOOoooooooooo Do You Think I Am A Cruel Person?????????????



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the Hill has popped more cherries than Gene Simmons.
I know it was my first.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*The Hill*

The hill was my third field shoot and it was enlightening, so by all means introduce him to field at the "Hill"


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*The Hill*

The hill was my third field shoot and it was enlightening, so by all means introduce him to field at the "Hill"


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I say go for it...It certainly wasn't my first party, but it would be hard to find a more fun way to introduce someone to field archery than the Hillbilly shoot...


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Just being called "Mr. Lucky" is cruel enough. :tongue::tongue::tongue:

Shooting field without angles more than 6 degrees is boring. You might as well stick with FITA and indoor stuff.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Skinny FITA arrows and skinny field arrows are the same arrows :doh:

Sure bring him along.....what's the over/under on him finishing vs you finishing :doh:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Skinny FITA arrows and skinny field arrows are the same arrows :doh:
> 
> Sure bring him along.....what's the over/under on him finishing vs you finishing :doh:


That's a push.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

The Hillbilly for someone's first Field shoot?  Yeah...I think that's a bit cruel. 

Jeez....is it any wonder why women out live men? :wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Miss Lucky if you want to really be cruel come up a week early and stop by Massanutten the Sunday before and shoot that range, between the two he will know if he likes field or not


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> Miss Lucky if you want to really be cruel come up a week early and stop by Massanutten the Sunday before and shoot that range, between the two he will know if he likes field or not




I don't see why everyone makes such a big deal about Massanutten's range. It's not that hard of a range at all. I still hold my personal best on that course with a 533. MAC has a great course, and I love shooting there mostly because I am lazy, and it's laid out perfect for a lazy man like me. But in all fairness that little slope at MAC doesn't hold a candle to the hill that Billy built.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hummmmmmmmmmm?????????
> 
> So Mr. Lucky has some archery experience under his belt......:smile:
> 
> ...


Madam... you were with me on the hill the day of my very first field shoot... remember. Not only was it my first field shoot, and not only was it the hill, but it was also with my Hoyt Trykon XL 65# hunting bow.

Did you warn me at all about any of those things? Noooooooo(not that it would have done any good).

If you can do it to me you can do it to him! :nod:


Get him out there, get some marks set for him, and we'll all see you BOTH on the hill.:archery::archery::archery::archery:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Go for it!!*

I've never been to the "Hill" but I say go for it. You might as well break him in good. You need to bring him to DCWC and Treaton's to shoot as well. I think Mr. Got Lucky can handle it:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> Just being called "Mr. Lucky" is cruel enough. :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> Shooting field without angles more than 6 degrees is boring. You might as well stick with FITA and indoor stuff.


*Good Morning Sailor.....

You didn't disappoint me with your reply....:wink:*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Skinny FITA arrows and skinny field arrows are the same arrows :doh:
> 
> Sure bring him along.....what's the over/under on him finishing vs you finishing :doh:





Spoon13 said:


> That's a push.




*OK you two.....*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OK you two.....*


If you both start at the same time, it's not his fault if you don't finish at the same time.

Bring him on Lucky, I wanna meet this guy and have a LONG talk with him. :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I've never been to the "Hill" but I say go for it. You might as well break him in good. You need to bring him to DCWC and Treaton's to shoot as well. I think Mr. Got Lucky can handle it:wink:


*Your right....I'm thinking if I want to keep him around....I better start him out in the NC Foothills first.....

But you see....This is the man who said "Heyyy with your good sporting clay focus....you really need to try archery"....then helped me get my bow in April of 2004.....gave me a few lessons....then took off for the West for over 5 years to let me "make it or break it" on my own.......

Little did he know my determination and how "LUCKY" I was to have met all of you and receive all of your help along the way....but now he does....every time I take a crispy from him in our little archery matches in the back yard...:wink:

Soooooo ......NOW it's ONNNN.....I have caught him sneaking in practice while I am at work.....*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I've never been to the "Hill" but I say go for it. You might as well break him in good. You need to bring him to DCWC and Treaton's to shoot as well. I think Mr. Got Lucky can handle it:wink:


Never been to the hill? C'mon... it's like... what... a 6 hour drive from NC?

I drive from Baltimore to Blacksburg VA a few times a year.

Fill up your tank, load up your gear, and come to the best field shoot you'll ever attend!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OK you two.....*


Just sayin'.:wink:



GOT LUCKY said:


> *Your right....I'm thinking if I want to keep him around....I better start him out in the NC Foothills first.....
> 
> But you see....This is the man who said "Heyyy with your good sporting clay focus....you really need to try archery"....then helped me get my bow in April of 2004.....gave me a few lessons....then took off for the West for over 5 years to let me "make it or break it" on my own.......
> 
> ...



We can't be having that now can we. The low down dirty dog. It always starts like that. Just a little bit at home while nobody is looking. The maybe if the opportunity presents itself at a neighbors house every once in a while. Next thing you know he's doing it all over town and can't control himself.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Good Morning Sailor.....
> 
> You didn't disappoint me with your reply....:wink:*


I never disappoint. :wink:

Good luck and have fun. Maybe you will make it out west again some day.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

My cherry got popped there... bring him up.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Never been to the hill? C'mon... it's like... what... a 6 hour drive from NC?I drive from Baltimore to Blacksburg VA a few times a year.
> 
> Fill up your tank, load up your gear, and come to the best field shoot you'll ever attend!



*Sweetie Pie....I'm a little further SOUTH..... like about 4 hours worth..:wink:
But it's worth the drive......See you there.....*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you both start at the same time, it's not his fault if you don't finish at the same time.
> 
> Bring him on Lucky, I wanna meet this guy and have a LONG talk with him. :darkbeer:


*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..:mg::mg::mg:

How much is this going to cost me????????:embara:*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Just sayin'.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
AHHHHhhhhhhhhhh....are we still talkin' ARCHERY????????*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Sweetie Pie....I'm a little further SOUTH..... like about 4 hours worth..:wink:
> But it's worth the drive......See you there.....*
> .



All I know is that a co-worker gets to Raleigh in less time than it takes me to get to Blacksburg.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> AHHHHhhhhhhhhhh....are we still talkin' ARCHERY????????*
> 
> .


I think so. Aren't we??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Never been to the hill? C'mon... it's like... what... a 6 hour drive from NC?
> 
> I drive from Baltimore to Blacksburg VA a few times a year.
> 
> Fill up your tank, load up your gear, and come to the best field shoot you'll ever attend!


I'm giving it serious thought. Want to come bad. I have 2 vacations coming up so I'll see.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

not cruel... falls inot the same category of "definately sneaky"....like most :zip::zip::zip::zip:


bring him !.. maybe i can finally win a crsipie !!.... heheheheheeeee


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> not cruel... falls inot the same category of "definately sneaky"....like most :zip::zip::zip::zip:
> 
> 
> bring him !.. maybe i can finally win a crsipie !!.... heheheheheeeee


... or his shoes! :chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> ... or his shoes! :chortle:


*anyone wear a size 14?????????? :mg::mg::mg:*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> not cruel... falls inot the same category of "definately sneaky"....like most :zip::zip::zip::zip:
> 
> 
> bring him !.. maybe i can finally win a crsipie !!.... heheheheheeeee


*Sorry DUDE......He's already heard most of the "Hillbilly Tales".......:teeth:*

.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

There's a Mr. Lucky? How does that work?  

How about making him sleep with 4 other people in a car before his first field shoot?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

The Swami said:


> There's a Mr. Lucky? How does that work?
> 
> How about making him sleep with 4 other people in a car before his first field shoot?


*Morning SWAMPY.....

""IT"" works......just fine....:teeth:

Now as far as having him sleep in a car with 4 other people????......

NOOOOOOoooo he would have been "the other smart one" who took the morning flight up to Harvey Bay with me.....*

.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

The Swami said:


> *There's a Mr. Lucky? How does that work*?
> 
> How about making him sleep with 4 other people in a car before his first field shoot?


Genetic manipulation, the films out friday:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hutnicks said:


> Genetic manipulation, the films out friday:wink:



*OKKKAAYYYyyyyyyy YOUUUUUUuuuuuuuu.........

Where ya been hidin' RED???????*

.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OKKKAAYYYyyyyyyy YOUUUUUUuuuuuuuu.........
> 
> Where ya been hidin' RED???????*
> 
> .


Under my bed. Thunderstorms and all. Have a 20lb weight limitation still in effect so nothing more than a slingshot for me for a while.

Now seeing as you've got the LuckyPharm gene labs working overtime, you think you could clone up an NFAA president with enhanced cognitive skills? Sort of a biological stepford wives thing in reverse:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hutnicks said:


> Under my bed. Thunderstorms and all. Have a 20lb weight limitation still in effect so nothing more than a slingshot for me for a while.
> 
> Now seeing as you've got the LuckyPharm gene labs working overtime, you think you could clone up an NFAA president with enhanced cognitive skills? Sort of a biological stepford wives thing in reverse:wink:



*Ahhhhhh..... what was one of Bowtie's favorite expressions or words????????

As far as I am concerned.........the NFAA is DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!

I paid my "dues" to the NCFAA this past weekend for their exclusive and wise use....At least I know the money will be spent for the betterment of the NC archers and their Guests....:wink:*

.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

having just shot a round and a half with Mr. Lucky, I think he'll be fine....

I hope to see ya there...


----------

